# Great Style + Great hair! and because i love pics so much...



## choconillaprincess (Apr 24, 2008)

I just thought i would start a thread where we cud post images of women with great hair paired with great and/or unique fashion sense... so here goes:


----------



## choconillaprincess (Apr 24, 2008)

*Feel free to post pics of yourselves in fly outfits too!!!!

















*


----------



## LiberianGirl (Apr 24, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> I just thought i would start a thread where we cud post images of women with great hair paired with great and/or unique fashion sense... so here goes:


 
I really like these..especially the hair. I will be back to post some of my favorite hair/style pictures.


----------



## choconillaprincess (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Roland (Apr 24, 2008)

Great topic!

















Yea, he's a guy but I like his hair


----------



## Roland (Apr 24, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


>


 

I love these!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow-i like this thread.  Keep it coming.  It's making me want to take my braids out and wear my fro!!!!


----------



## choconillaprincess (Apr 24, 2008)

> Great topic!



who is she? she seems familiar... well that last pic is my new hair goal!


----------



## Roland (Apr 24, 2008)

^I don't know who she is, I found these pictures on some street style blogs.


----------



## michaela (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow Looking at these Pictures Make Me want to go Shopping!
I want to take some nice Fly Pictures Too!
I Love the Hair!


----------



## choconillaprincess (Apr 25, 2008)

I know! there's so much inspiration! i just wanna try it all!


----------



## Extremus (Apr 25, 2008)

Teyana Taylor














Erykah Badu


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 25, 2008)

Roland said:


>



I love their hair, especially the 2nd photo!


----------



## Lioness (Apr 25, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> I just thought i would start a thread where we cud post images of women with great hair paired with great and/or unique fashion sense... so here goes:



OMG I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVE these photos. Theses are the EXACT kind of styles I'm looking to do this summer.  THANKS A BUNCH CHOCONILLAPRINCESS !!!!!! As soon as I get home from work I'm going to have a nice long look and then attempt to do some of these styles


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 25, 2008)

I LOVEEEEEEEEE these looks, they are so me!  They are unconventional and not sticking to the story.  Asian women in Japan have great street style also.  I am going to look more up.  I recognized my moccasin  boots in the picture with the girl in the yellow dress.  Thank you for posting these.


----------



## blasiancurlie (Apr 25, 2008)

awesome thread! now y'all gonna make me wanna search the web for more...and i don't need another addiction! 

hair products + clothes + shoes + purses = broke (but fly)


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 25, 2008)

These two are HOT!  Esp. the one in the last pic.


----------



## cupcakes (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## cupcakes (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Golden (Apr 25, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


>



I wish she was my shopping buddy!

Great thread choconillaprincess


----------



## Energist (Apr 25, 2008)

Those pics make me miss The Village in NY!  Love the styles, hair and outfits


----------



## stargazer613 (Apr 25, 2008)

HOT!!!!!!!  Love the hair and all of the outfits!!


----------



## Roland (Apr 25, 2008)

Here are some more









I love Rihanna's bun here


----------



## Roland (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## choconillaprincess (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Sly (Apr 25, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> Teyana Taylor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
love her shoes!!!


----------



## Rae1234 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Aveena (Apr 25, 2008)

wow ladies!!!! I love this thread!!!!


----------



## Sarahdais (Apr 25, 2008)

These pics are FAB!! I'll add some a little later.


----------



## Sarahdais (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Ebony Majesty (Apr 25, 2008)

KESSHIA


----------



## LiberianGirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Great thread


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Apr 26, 2008)

beautiful...off to go find more pics


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Apr 26, 2008)

how are you getting your pictures to show up ladies???...I've got some great ones


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 26, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> I just thought i would start a thread where we cud post images of women with great hair paired with great and/or unique fashion sense... so here goes:



Where can i find this dress?


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 26, 2008)

stilettos said:


> KESSHIA


She's rockin' that glasses chain.  I've never seen anyone attempt that one.  Very unique.


----------



## choconillaprincess (Apr 26, 2008)

^^^ i'm a huge Kesh fan... she's a great designer...

Luscious:  I host my pics on photo bucket then copy the direct link url into the post using the lil picture icon


----------



## Golden (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## zzirvingj (Apr 27, 2008)

FIVE STAR THREAD!!  

Keep the pics comin!


----------



## Extremus (Apr 28, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> how are you getting your pictures to show up ladies???...I've got some great ones



highlight the pic- right-click- copy- paste in the post


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2008)

I love this thread! I love the diversity of all of the women in these pics! Thank you for sharing Ladies!


----------



## VeryBecoming (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Aveena (Apr 28, 2008)

AlexB7 said:


>


 
OMG!!! this woman is stunning!!!!


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 28, 2008)

Demi_DC said:


> OMG!!! this woman is stunning!!!!


 
Isn't she?  Her look is fiyah!

I love the dress of the lady in the third pic.


----------



## choconillaprincess (Apr 29, 2008)

file:///C:/Users/Rika/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpgfile:///C:/Users/Rika/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I adore this! taking notes!


----------



## VeryBecoming (Apr 29, 2008)

I should be writing this paper but ehhhh


----------



## vegasQT (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## tiffanyoneal (Apr 29, 2008)

Great postings..keep em coming!


----------



## Ivie184 (Apr 29, 2008)

tiffanyoneal said:


> Great postings..keep em coming!


YUP!!!! These pics are beautiful!!!


----------



## cupcakes (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Lioness (Apr 29, 2008)

Ooooooh NICE!!!!!!!!! I love this look. I wonder where this dress is from? I ove the wild (unstyled-looking) hair.

Yep....5 Star Thread


----------



## Shalilac (Apr 29, 2008)

This slide is from the blog "I Like Her STyle". I luv her blog and she always has great fashion pics etc. The Street Style series is one of my faves!
http://www.slide.com/r/TAKGLh-rzj8GdvllgB9QLOY9lelGxYkb?previous_view=lt_embedded_url

I would've posted the pics individually but I luv them all! LOL


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 29, 2008)

I love this thread! If only I knew who these ladieas are wearing...


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 29, 2008)

Great thread! So much fabulousness I need to step up my game immeejetly!


----------



## Shalilac (Apr 29, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> Great thread! So much fabulousness *I need to step up my game immeejetly!*



I know right! Gots 2 get it 2gether b4 summer hits!


----------



## Golden (May 1, 2008)




----------



## SoOoNY (May 1, 2008)

Lioness said:


> Ooooooh NICE!!!!!!!!! I love this look. I wonder where this dress is from? I ove the wild (unstyled-looking) hair.
> 
> Yep....5 Star Thread



I love this look!!!


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 2, 2008)

love this hair color... not brave enough to try it myself though


----------



## vegasQT (May 2, 2008)

ITA: Cute hair color. Now, those nails are a ...


----------



## vegasQT (May 2, 2008)

There is a LOT going on here.


----------



## natstar (May 2, 2008)

QUOTE]

These last two are my fav. I love their style. I love the hair color on the last one.  
Off topic- Choconilla-ur braidout is awesome!


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (May 2, 2008)




----------



## indefinite (May 2, 2008)

I agree. Choconilla-ur braidout is awesome.


----------



## plastic (May 2, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> love this hair color... not brave enough to try it myself though



her curls are gorgeous oh my !


----------



## Brownie518 (May 2, 2008)

Roland said:


> I love these!



So do I!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 2, 2008)

aww thanks girls!!!


----------



## Lioness (May 2, 2008)

SoOoNY said:


> I love this look!!!



I wonder what label the dress is/ where the dress can be bought.... I seriously LOVE the dress.  

If anyone knows please PM me...


----------



## Esq.2B (May 2, 2008)

...bumping


----------



## Napp (May 3, 2008)

this topic makes me wanna shed a few pounds


----------



## barbiesocialite (May 3, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> l



this is such an awesome picture! love the irony here, much like real life lol


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 3, 2008)

^ girl us sig pic is FIERCE

I friggin' loOOOove this outfit






























^^^her hair is so BEAUTIFUL!!! my straight hair goal... notice the nipple coverage


----------



## nicey (May 3, 2008)

Me likey! Hopefully, I will sport this hairstyle in about a year or so.


----------



## BeetleBug (May 3, 2008)

Omg, I love her hair and her style:





Hopefully, I'll be there before the end of the year.


----------



## tocktick (May 3, 2008)

AlexB7 said:


>



the above model is my hair inspiration. we have a similar texture and i love to wear mine that like when the opportunity presents itself. love the pic of the last girl plus many others in this thread! great thread idea, op!


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (May 5, 2008)

This chick is pretty cool; Jungli, she's a singer/songwriter/rockerchick


----------



## d-rock (May 5, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> ^ girl us sig pic is FIERCE
> 
> I friggin' loOOOove this outfit



I would rock that... too cute.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (May 5, 2008)

Somalian sisters "Sweet Rush" signed to Universal


----------



## TrendySocialite (May 5, 2008)

That's straight from the 80s. You can probably find a vintage version on ebay.

Guess I'm telling my age now....LOL



SoOoNY said:


> I love this look!!!


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 5, 2008)

woah! there's so much beautiful hair up in this thread!....i'm bout to have a hairgasm


----------



## DaPPeR (May 5, 2008)

bummmmpping... the style of clothing has me floored. Cant wait to go shopping for summer. The hair . My My My.. Beautiful...Love this thread


----------



## MissKim (May 8, 2008)

Great thread!!!!! Fabulous pictures. I'm a style junkie so I'm all over this thread


----------



## youwillrise (May 8, 2008)

this thread makes me want to go shopping so bad.

 i havent bought new clothes in FOREVERRRRRRRRR

 dang.  

 dang.

 and dang.


----------



## MissKim (May 8, 2008)

I wish I could say the same thing. I don't need to buy another article of clothing  but I probably will, lol.



runrunrunner said:


> this thread makes me want to go shopping so bad.
> 
> i havent bought new clothes in FOREVERRRRRRRRR
> 
> ...


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 17, 2008)

ok it's been a while but here's more!


----------



## Lioness (May 17, 2008)

^^^^ I can't see any of the photos you've just posted choconilla....^^^^

I'm Glad this thread is still going! So many hairstyles to choose from


----------



## MissKim (May 17, 2008)

The pictures aren't showing 



choconillaprincess said:


> ok it's been a while but here's more!


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 17, 2008)

oops lemme try again





















^^My FAVE!^^


----------



## favorc (May 17, 2008)

I like this thread cuz am getting hair and clothes ideas! ya'll gone make me spend what little i get payed


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 20, 2008)

^^^ girl u better get ur booty in the thrift store! that's my #1 hot spot lol!


----------



## The Girl (May 20, 2008)

ok I need to find some cute clutch bags any suggestions?  I need to get my inner Toni Childs on ....


----------



## LiberianGirl (May 20, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> oops lemme try again


 
This is straight flyness..her hair is sick


----------



## The Girl (May 20, 2008)

natstar said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> These last two are my fav. I love their style. I love the hair color on the last one.
> Off topic- Choconilla-ur braidout is awesome!



Both of these styles speak to me


----------



## The Girl (May 20, 2008)

Napp said:


> this topic makes me wanna shed a few pounds



Honey you and me both


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2008)

Wow, I just love these posts!  I went to the thrift shop the other day to find inspiration!


----------



## The Girl (May 20, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> Wow, I just love these posts!  I went to the thrift shop the other day to find inspiration!



Me too I found some cute stuff, nothing LHCF worthy but ya know!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 20, 2008)

I think this is the first time I've subscribed to a thread!


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2008)

The Girl said:


> *Me too I found some cute stuff, *nothing LHCF worthy but ya know!


I found some  cute stuff as well!  I was VERY satisfied!  I may have to hit them up again this weekend!


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 20, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> ^^^ i'm a huge Kesh fan... she's a great designer...
> 
> Luscious:  I host my pics on photo bucket then copy the direct link url into the post using the lil picture icon




great pictures. what blog are they from??


----------



## The Girl (May 20, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> I found some  cute stuff as well!  I was VERY satisfied!  I may have to hit them up again this weekend!



To think I used to be sooo weird/ashamed about it, now I totally get it.


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 20, 2008)

> Today 09:04 PM   	jaded_faerie 	 		*Re: Great Style + Great hair! and because i love pics so much...*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *choconillaprincess*
> 
> ...




most of my pics come from facehunter... kesh has a blog too but i don't remember it... her myspace comes up if u google her tho


----------



## RegaLady (May 20, 2008)

The Girl said:


> T*o think I used to be sooo weird/ashamed about it, now I totally get it.*


*
* Me tooooo!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 21, 2008)




----------



## ebonylocs (May 21, 2008)

redRiot said:


>



Hotness!!!!


----------



## Ediese (May 21, 2008)

Wow..I'd love to dress more fashion forward, but I don't even know where to start. The hair and clothes combo are so hott.


----------



## choconillaprincess (May 23, 2008)




----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Jun 9, 2008)

This thread gets better and better as the days go by!!!


----------



## Violet Electric (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been a lurker for a while but i thought id finally contribute. This thread really appealed too me because of my deep love for fashion and im sad that it hasent been updated with any new photos so i thought i would revive it with some photos i have. Hope you enjoy and lets keep this going!!!!






This look reminds me of zoe kravitz. Im feeling a bohemian vibe and although im not a fan of the ray ban glasses for myself PERSONALLY, i cant deny that they do suite this look very well. I love the braided yarn worn as a headpiece, it definetly contributes to the overall natrual beauty vintage look and we cant forget the gorgeous long healthy soft looking hair.





This look is a little more casual but you can tell this woman is fashion aware. Her hair alone speaks volumes and would definetly command my attention. I like the scarf. They have been popular for a while now and i dont mind the little white pro-keds and tough girl leather jacket on her with this look either.





Im feeling very pochantos with the brown leather, the fur, the fringe. It alllll just reminds me of pochantaos especially with the headband. Im not saying i dont like it. Not everyone can pull this off. There is definetly a "look" to this.





This woman is obviously aware of certain trends. I like the glasses. I like the striped tank top. I like the flannel shirt and i like the vintage style boots... im just not sure if i like them TOGETHER. Either way i felt she was worthy of a post.





I definetly like aspects of this outfit. I think the red looks good on her skin tone. I love the red tights, red lip, red hat and patent leather shoe. I also like the print on the shirt underneath the tailored blazer. Im not to sure about the bag i feel like it clashes with the rest but overall nice attempt 





Her hair alone did it for me. This is a style alot of woman would love to do themselves but they are to afraid to do. I commend any woman who wears their hair this short. I love the lines in the side. This shows off her beautiful face very well and her style is effortless but still very fashionable.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 26, 2008)

Taking notes ... this is the only thread I've really folllowed for a loooong time. The pix are soo inspirational. It just shows how versatile black hair is


----------



## Kurly K (Jun 26, 2008)

i love this thread!!!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jun 26, 2008)

Me too! Keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 26, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this look! It's me to a tee (i'd probably wear white short shorts with it though)


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jun 26, 2008)

I like this thread!

But it shows me that I lost a little of my flair. I play it safe with my wardrobe but I think I'm going to take a few chances every now and then.

I like developing my own personal style and not following trends and stuff. Once you got it, you just know what works for you!

I love it!!!


----------



## stargazer613 (Jun 26, 2008)

Keep 'em coming ladies!  I'm loving the hair and clothes in this thread!


----------



## Violet Electric (Jun 26, 2008)

*Caribeandiva* its a real cool easy chic look. I've seen the mens shirt dress being worn in several diffrent ways on woman. I like it this way in it being worn as a dress. I agree on shorts being worn underneath cause if that wind was 2 blow up woooo' child. I think the shorts should be shorter then the shirt though because it would ruin the look in my opionion but yes i agree a very nice easy casual but fashionable look 

*The Savvy Sistah* Oh now we cant have that!!! You gotta look good from that beautiful growing hair down to your feet. HEAD 2 TOE DRESSING! Don't play it safe =]


----------



## cupcakes (Jun 26, 2008)

i would kill for this outfit it has ME written all over it


----------



## jkamiel (Jun 26, 2008)

love this thread!


----------



## s_marie (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Violet Electric welcome to the boards, I'm looking forward to seeing more of you on the forums, now I have to post some pics of some fashionistas.. you look like you have great style I can tell from your hair 



Violet Electric said:


> *Caribeandiva* its a real cool easy chic look. I've seen the mens shirt dress being worn in several diffrent ways on woman. I like it this way in it being worn as a dress. I agree on shorts being worn underneath cause if that wind was 2 blow up woooo' child. I think the shorts should be shorter then the shirt though because it would ruin the look in my opionion but yes i agree a very nice easy casual but fashionable look
> 
> *The Savvy Sistah* Oh now we cant have that!!! You gotta look good from that beautiful growing hair down to your feet. HEAD 2 TOE DRESSING! Don't play it safe =]


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 26, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


>


i need hair like that. now.

i totally wanna color my hair when it's longer, now that i know how to do it right.


----------



## choconillaprincess (Jun 27, 2008)

slimzz said:


> i would kill for this outfit it has ME written all over it




I was soOo gonna say the same thing!!!!... i'm so glad this thread was revived! i'm headed to a new university in august and i'm trying to do sum updating to my wardrobe!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jun 27, 2008)

Violet Electric said:


> *Caribeandiva* its a real cool easy chic look. I've seen the mens shirt dress being worn in several diffrent ways on woman. I like it this way in it being worn as a dress. I agree on shorts being worn underneath cause if that wind was 2 blow up woooo' child. I think the shorts should be shorter then the shirt though because it would ruin the look in my opionion but yes i agree a very nice easy casual but fashionable look
> 
> *The Savvy Sistah* *Oh now we cant have that!!! You gotta look good from that beautiful growing hair down to your feet. HEAD 2 TOE DRESSING! Don't play it safe =]*




You're so right!! Savvy is about to step up her game. I like that... from Head to Toe.


----------



## SouthernTease (Jun 27, 2008)

Flyyest thread ever... Loves it... subscribing...  adding...
Santogold


----------



## Violet Electric (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought that was remy martin at first lol. She reminds me of her in the first two pictures.


----------



## Isis77 (Jun 28, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> Flyyest thread ever... Loves it... subscribing... adding...
> Santogold


 
love her!!!!! her music is sick!!!!


----------



## Isis77 (Jun 28, 2008)

i don't know how to add pics to this thread, but i love it so much
that i thought i'd add my two cents and post the link to a few pics of fashions i think are fantastic!

ps. streetpeeper.com is def. where it's at!

http://streetpeeper.com/?p=4352

http://streetpeeper.com/?p=4337


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 29, 2008)

Violet Electric said:


> *Caribeandiva* its a real cool easy chic look. I've seen the mens shirt dress being worn in several diffrent ways on woman. I like it this way in it being worn as a dress. I agree on shorts being worn underneath cause if that wind was 2 blow up woooo' child. *I think the shorts should be shorter then the shirt though because it would ruin the look in my opionion* but yes i agree a very nice easy casual but fashionable look
> 
> *The Savvy Sistah* Oh now we cant have that!!! You gotta look good from that beautiful growing hair down to your feet. HEAD 2 TOE DRESSING! Don't play it safe =]


I totally agree that the shorts should be shorter than the shirt. Great look over all!


----------



## madame.coco (Jun 30, 2008)

1st post... paid lurker.
gotta keep this thread going.





























hi ladies!


----------



## Aveena (Jun 30, 2008)

madame.coco said:


> 1st post... paid lurker.
> gotta keep this thread going.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great 1st Post!!!!   Welcome!!!


----------



## madame.coco (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks demi!


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 1, 2008)

Demi_DC said:


> Great 1st Post!!!!   Welcome!!!


I agree! Wait to go starting with a bang! welcome!

BTW i love the outfit with the long scarf tied with a belt. Genius!


----------



## coripixie (Jul 1, 2008)

madame.coco said:


> 1st post... paid lurker.
> gotta keep this thread going.
> 
> 
> ...



hi! i've been lurking for a long time too 

i just wanted to say these boots are so hot. i've been obsessing over brown boots lately and i love these. i have a pair that look like the ones that the girl on the left has, but mine are not as dark.
what i'd love to get are a slouchy pair that look like hers with a medium heel.


----------



## remnant (Jul 2, 2008)

subscribing, love this


----------



## Isis77 (Jul 3, 2008)

how do u all post such large pics? (does it matter that i have a mac?)


----------



## Golden (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## longhairdreamzz (Jul 4, 2008)

madame.coco said:


>


 
I would definitly rock both of these styles....


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Jul 4, 2008)

Violet Electric said:


> I have been a lurker for a while but i thought id finally contribute. This thread really appealed too me because of my deep love for fashion and im sad that it hasent been updated with any new photos so i thought i would revive it with some photos i have. Hope you enjoy and lets keep this going!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these chicas are fly


----------



## DaPPeR (Jul 10, 2008)

BUMPING... I always come to this thread for inspiration...Love the hair and style. OP's style is sick also (i.e. her interview on ManeandChic.com)


----------



## SouthernTease (Jul 11, 2008)

I love this thread... SO FLYY !!!


----------



## Gemini350z (Jul 11, 2008)

This thread has alot of great styling ideas.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 11, 2008)

This thread is pure hotness.


----------



## shermeezy (Jul 11, 2008)

This is an awesome thread!

I think this model is beautiful and her ' I just rolled out of bed hair look' is cute.


----------



## madame.coco (Jul 11, 2008)

Got some more for you ladies!!!

I'm really feeling Nina Sky's style right now, esp. Natalie (the twin with the burgundy hi-lites).


----------



## SouthernTease (Jul 11, 2008)

I do love those burgundy hi-lites... very flyy indeed


----------



## SouthernTease (Jul 12, 2008)

Isis77 said:


> i don't know how to add pics to this thread, but i love it so much
> that i thought i'd add my two cents and post the link to a few pics of fashions i think are fantastic!
> 
> ps. streetpeeper.com is def. where it's at!
> ...



Ditto... that site is flyy... I'm working on being a contributor for my city...
New Orleans... a lot of flyy people here...


----------



## VeryBecoming (Jul 21, 2008)

I think this is so cute.


----------



## tocktick (Jul 22, 2008)

redRiot said:


>



i had the magazine this image was from years ago. it partially inspired me to keep transitioning .


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## youwillrise (Jul 23, 2008)

madame.coco said:


> Got some more for you ladies!!!
> 
> I'm really feeling Nina Sky's style right now, esp. Natalie (the twin with the burgundy hi-lites).




these are hot!

i love nina sky.


----------



## Golden (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 7, 2008)

bumping cuz i love this thread. we need more pics!


----------



## Violet Electric (Aug 9, 2008)

Loved the nina sky pictures reminded me of myself
I will try to contribute some pictures later


----------



## naijamerican (Aug 10, 2008)

Bumping because I love this thread!


----------



## madame.coco (Aug 10, 2008)

*&another one...*

im thinking it may be time to go beyond the basic black legging













urban outfitters has these cute silk slips, i got one on sale for $15. how she was able to pull it off as a dress i dont know, but she did.




nice easy summer looks













 <<i love those sandals!!! they make every outfit dope.
she's workin that twa &color:




dope...cant wait til fall


































purple &orange. it's what's hot in the streets right now.




wave cap+suspenders+tutu= you BETTA work! :reddancer:



or H.A.M.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: &another one...*



madame.coco said:


> im thinking it may be time to go beyond the basic black legging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am loving those metallic leggings and gladiators! i was out today and got my first pair ever although i have been wanting to try the trend for a while now. like you said they can transform ANY outfit, even a tank top and skinny jeans. i want hers!!!


----------



## maddywoo13 (Aug 10, 2008)

This thread is Boss!


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: &another one...*



madame.coco said:


> im thinking it may be time to go beyond the basic black legging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's both.  I love this thread!


----------



## imstush (Aug 19, 2008)

arr1216 said:


>


 
I love her hair and hair color



madame.coco said:


> Got some more for you ladies!!!
> 
> I'm really feeling Nina Sky's style right now, esp. Natalie (the twin with the burgundy hi-lites).


 
Her (Natalie) style is so me.  I love it.


----------



## CarLiTa (Aug 19, 2008)

Esperanza S.
new jazz musician/singer with awesome hair


----------



## lovepeacesoul (Aug 20, 2008)

here's my bump...


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 20, 2008)

lovepeacesoul said:


> here's my bump...


hawwt!! I love all of them!


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 20, 2008)

I need to go shopping, ASAP!


----------



## SouthernTease (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Kiki82 (Oct 1, 2008)

madame.coco said:


> 1st post... paid lurker.
> gotta keep this thread going.
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOVE IT!!!


----------



## SouthernTease (Nov 11, 2008)

BRINGING THIS THREAD BACK !!!


----------



## tatambabyy (Nov 11, 2008)

wow. this thread is amazing!


----------



## SouthernTease (Nov 21, 2008)

One of my readers from my bog maneandchic.com
sent me a link to this site: SWEET TATER... cute girl cute clothes.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks 4 that Southern Tease. I love their clothes. I will be investing in some of their collection.


----------



## Duchesse (Nov 24, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> One of my readers from my bog maneandchic.com
> sent me a link to this site: SWEET TATER... cute girl cute clothes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mika vs sasha (Nov 24, 2008)

I was just thinking about bumping this thread.. loves it!!


----------



## SouthernTease (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah seriously this is like one of my favorite thread...
ya'll running out of pics... let me see what I can find...


----------



## SouthernTease (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 24, 2008)

Damnnnnn this thread. Everytime I see it, I end up with wayyy more fashionable ideas and then I go to purchase more pieces to add to whatever I already have  I love Fall/Winter..


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 24, 2008)

these pics make me wanna go natural...


----------



## kadej (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm loving this thread.... even though it's making me feel like my outfit is soooo weak today!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2008)

i'm lovin this thread and i can't believe i missed it!


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW! GREAT thread! Definitely subscribing!


----------



## empressri (Nov 25, 2008)

I have some! Some are of me, I have a close friend who's a photographer and she took these for her portfolio. The other ones I took. Oh, I stuck some extras in there that I just had saved to my PC. I didn't take them.


----------



## madame.coco (Dec 2, 2008)

*&anotha one...*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 2, 2008)

empressri said:


> I have some! Some are of me, I have a close friend who's a photographer and she took these for her portfolio. The other ones I took. Oh, I stuck some extras in there that I just had saved to my PC. I didn't take them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackFashionista01 (Dec 13, 2008)

I love this thread 


My contribution:


----------



## Sanndy (Dec 13, 2008)

FABULOUS THREAD!!


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 13, 2008)

O MY GOODNESS> I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## jkamiel (Dec 14, 2008)

Keep the pics coming ladies! where are yall finding these?!


----------



## NikStarrr (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm partial to the bushy haired girls...


----------



## NikStarrr (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## lynndiallo (Dec 17, 2008)

My Fashion, I love fall and winter!















































BTW: I have a few extensions in my ponytail to make it look fuller in those pics!


----------



## choconillaprincess (Mar 1, 2009)

this was always my fave thread so i thought i'd give it a BUMP!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow! The pics are great, I don't have any to post, but I certainly enjoy those of you that are posting. Great thread.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 1, 2009)

lynndiallo said:


> My Fashion, I love fall and winter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty! I like your coat in the second picture!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 1, 2009)

loving this thread! more pics please


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## empressri (Mar 2, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> empressri said:
> 
> 
> > I have some! Some are of me, I have a close friend who's a photographer and she took these for her portfolio. The other ones I took. Oh, I stuck some extras in there that I just had saved to my PC. I didn't take them.
> ...


----------



## diva24 (Mar 2, 2009)

Some I like some I dont but I love photography!


----------



## luxe.li. (Mar 2, 2009)

KESH is the ish......she's in WAD magazine...and another I can't remember. This post makes me BREATHE.....makes me crave LHCF once again......and its the epitome of everything cool kids.....underground movement.....LOVE IT.


----------



## luxe.li. (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## choconillaprincess (Mar 2, 2009)

few more:






*GOTTA LOVE DRAG!*












*LOVE IT!*


----------



## ycj (Mar 2, 2009)

choconillaprincess said:


> I just thought i would start a thread where we cud post images of women with great hair paired with great and/or unique fashion sense... so here goes:


 
The most wonderful thread since the hair!!! LOve all the pics!!!! Very inspirational!!!!


----------



## locoabouthair (Mar 2, 2009)

So again this reminds me to get my arse to the gym tomorrow, so as to prevent muffin top while wearing my skinny jeans. And also drinking more water and taking my vits! I love these natural girls!


----------



## arosieworld (Mar 3, 2009)

http://i.rollingstone.com/assets/rs/106/7493/images/72655_thumb.jpg





[/url]








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2064/2381273196_1867c930c5.jpg?v=0[/url]
[IMG]http://images.inmagine.com/img/brandxpictures/x233/bxp60911.jpg


----------



## kadej (Mar 22, 2009)

bumping!!!


----------



## SEMO (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, this is an _awesome_ thread.  Don't know how I missed it before.

A couple pics to add to the awesomeness:


----------



## BonBon (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump, bump, bump! I love this thread


----------



## PrincessKia (Apr 5, 2009)

OMG this is absolutely hot! 
Who is she?



Ebony Majesty said:


> KESSHIA




These are the cutest! Makes me want to go shopping. (When I find a full-time position of course)


vegasQT said:


>





AlexB said:


> I think this is so cute.



This is just so cute. It's simple but I think the natural hair makes it look great. Gives it the extra umph!


----------



## DaPPeR (Apr 5, 2009)

Darn this thread. Now I'm goin to go buying things I don't need tommorrow


----------



## tocktick (Apr 6, 2009)

PrincessKia said:


> OMG this is absolutely hot!
> Who is she?



Kesh. She's a DJ & indie fashion designer.


----------



## socurlyqt (Apr 6, 2009)

i love this thread!!!


----------



## socurlyqt (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## RedVelvet310 (May 22, 2009)

*More, more, MORE!! *


----------



## theprototype (May 23, 2009)

PrincessKia said:


> OMG this is absolutely hot!
> Who is she?




kesh's blog: http://therealkesh.blogspot.com/
kesh's myspace: http://www.myspace.com/that_girl_kesshia
http://fashionbombdaily.com/2007/12/cool-myspace-find-kesh/

enjoy!


----------



## PHD_DIVA09 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bringing this thread back!


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the chain bracelet on nikstar's photo!I wander whaT DESIGNER IT CAME FROM!


----------



## DivaD04 (Aug 29, 2009)

wow, i'm already counting down to page 2. this thread rocks. i should've gotten in here sooner. i'm loving not only the hair but also the fashion statements as well!!!


----------



## sleepflower (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh. The hair!

I wish I had the confidence to pull off some of these looks. I think they look great, but they are not the norm here. If I could stand it I would be workin' it.


----------



## CleverGypsy (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## bablou00 (Aug 29, 2009)

This thread reminds me why I luv fashion and big natural hair!!!! Just sick....waiting for the shops to open up so I can go shopping


----------



## CleverGypsy (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 29, 2009)

i wish i could figure out how to add this in the message instead of attaching the images...but here you guys go!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's some more!


----------



## CarLiTa (Aug 29, 2009)

Roland said:


> [/IMG]





this is my SO's friend's girlfriend.
i met her a few months ago.
how weird!


----------



## tocktick (Aug 29, 2009)

This is one of my most favourite threads ever.  Anyway, some new contributions (more for the hair than the style though!):


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 29, 2009)

Great thread! It really inspired me!


----------



## lucea (Aug 31, 2009)

AlexB said:


>



Beautiful! Where did you get these pics?


----------



## buddhas_mom (Aug 31, 2009)

I clearly need to step up my wardrobe game. This makes me want to get a whole new wardrobe then go natural.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Aug 31, 2009)

Sooooo since alot these girls seem like NYers I was like hey, I'm a New Yorker! and I know I got style So here are some pix of yours truly 

*My First Flat Twist Out
*















*Straw Set (Really love the dress too )
*





*Me on New Years Eve 08 ringing in New Years Day 09 I was like mid sentence  I loved my hair and dress that night
*





*Untouched Unmanipulated Afro I was showing my friend around the Big Apple
*










*Sipping on Appletini's with a friend in the villiage
*





*LOVE *the thread!​


----------



## butter_pecan (Aug 31, 2009)

MissNorway said:


> This chick is pretty cool; Jungli, she's a singer/songwriter/rockerchick



She is TOTALLY my hair inspiration. Her hair is gorgeous! I'm gonna attempt to do this with my curls tonight instead of straightening my hair. I just get soooo lazy!


----------



## Harina (Sep 12, 2009)

I love this girl's hair.


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 12, 2009)

I  this thread!


----------



## empressri (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm partial to this recent one of myself:


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 12, 2009)

This thread is fantastic


----------



## NinaShamone (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## NinaShamone (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 15, 2009)

Subscribing!! This is STILL the awesomest thread that Ive seen in a while!


----------



## MonPetite (Oct 25, 2009)

BUMPING, TO SHARE THE AWESOME!


----------



## Ozma (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm so glad this thread came back around; I forgot to subscribe the last time.


----------



## LoveisYou (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## LoveisYou (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 25, 2009)

Great thread, lots of curly inspiration!

subscribing...


----------



## Ithacagurl (Oct 25, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> Great thread, lots of curly inspiration!
> 
> subscribing...


 
Stunning colors


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Nov 2, 2009)

Bumping. I subbed this thread a long time ago, and I want to see more!!!!


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Sexyred (Jan 21, 2010)

bumping....I love this thread


----------



## NaturallyMo (Jul 15, 2010)

BUMP! Any contributions?


----------



## CrissieD (Jul 15, 2010)

Lioness said:


> Ooooooh NICE!!!!!!!!! I love this look. I wonder where this dress is from? I ove the wild (unstyled-looking) hair.
> 
> Yep....5 Star Thread


 

I NEED this in my life. Like NOW!


----------



## detroitdiva (Jul 15, 2010)

Man!! Can't wait ta I have my baby n lose the baby weight! I swear! This is a fantastic inspirational thread!! OMG!!


----------



## NaturalPath (Jul 15, 2010)

DaPPeR said:


>




I like her blog and was just thinking about how much I would love to have this skirt


----------



## NaturalPath (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## dafnie (Jul 15, 2010)

I LOVE THIS THREAD OMG. HAIR PORN.


----------



## jujubelle (Jul 15, 2010)

love everything bout ^


----------



## BlackFashionista01 (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## BlackFashionista01 (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## BlackFashionista01 (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 7, 2010)

Mane_Attraxion said:


>


 

Thats MopTopMaven from Youtube...I never knew her style was so HAWT. I adore her hair!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)

LOVE.THIS.THREAD...


----------



## sungtongs (Nov 7, 2010)

jaded_faerie said:


>



Oh my goodness, where did she get her shirt????

Also:


----------



## NIN4eva (Nov 7, 2010)

Best. thread. ever.  Makes me want to cancel my magazine subscriptions.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Nov 7, 2010)

Here are some I found! The yt coat is me


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Always a fave!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 7, 2010)

^^^^ - it"s vintage, i had that same blouse 20+ years ago.  It was my fave.  i'll try to post a pic when i can.  i still LUV tied-blouses.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Nov 7, 2010)

BlackFashionista01 said:


>


 
blog link pretty please i love her african print dress!


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay. I want to contribute but i don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## The Girl (Nov 10, 2010)

BlackFashionista01 said:


>


 
I am so late but i love this dress!


----------



## Phaer (Nov 10, 2010)

I am loving the shoes on the first and last picture. I wish I knew where to get them.  If some of you are looking for some cool vintagey clothes and shoes try Mod Retro Indie Clothing & Vintage Clothes, love them.





choconillaprincess said:


> ok it's been a while but here's more!


----------



## BlackFashionista01 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## BlackFashionista01 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## remnant (Feb 6, 2011)

bump bump


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 6, 2011)

Me to a T, before I joined this forum.  Goodness I am in love


----------



## swgpec (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow!!!!  Glad this thread is still around -- Amazing photos!  Thanks!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 6, 2011)

BlackFashionista01 said:


>


Love her style...does she have a blog?


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG!! Luvs luvs luvs it!


----------



## n_lucky (May 6, 2011)

bump bump


----------



## CheLala13 (May 8, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this thread!


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (May 8, 2011)

What an AMAZING thread. It makes me miss The Village in NY. I miss NY sooooo much already this just pushed me over the edge. Poop on DH for being from MN ( and it being cheaper here lol )


----------



## RegaLady (May 8, 2011)




----------



## RegaLady (May 8, 2011)




----------



## AnZenAnge (May 8, 2011)

I like her shirt.  I LOVE her fro.  (Anyone know who this is?  I saw it on a blog, but they didn't have the model's name...)


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 12, 2012)

bump


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 12, 2012)

My tumblr has more great inspirations!!!


----------



## werenumber2 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think the first picture in post #46 is the girl Tyler Perry is now engaged to. That's funny.


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 14, 2012)

Luv it!...............................


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bumping this thread and mad that i just found it 4+ years later


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 28, 2013)

I use to love this thread back then.


----------

